# over 100 pound stingray



## profishing (Feb 23, 2013)

Caught a huge stingray Friday at the palofox fishing park took over 30 
Mins to reel in. Five people with three gaff hooks to pull up out of water.
Having trouble posting pic but text my cell and I will send pic.
850 501 9688


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Job Dude


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Can I ask what your gonna do with a 100lb ray?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Can I ask what your gonna do with a 100lb ray?


Anything he wants??? catch a BIG shark? eat 80 lbs of scallops? seafood night at the homeless shelter? Brag that he caught 100 lb ray...I haven't done that....

GOOD job and bet that joker did feel like you were reeling up a pile of bricks!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are the pics.....SWEET!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol I was think how much shark bait I'd have!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

thats a lot of shark bait. Ugly got one similar. i think a bit bigger. ran him wild at pickens pier with his 9/0. They fight, and fight hard!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn, that's a hawg. Nice one man. Bet your arms were feeling great the next day. Haha.


----------



## profishing (Feb 23, 2013)

I caught two of them that day kept first one and
threw back other same size


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Ever seen 1 Say 8' wide? Not a Manta or Leopard either. Sting ray in the Bay with Cobia (6) of them on top. Cant imagine how much it weighed.:blink: Oh yeah ,, Nice one !


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

100 pounds? :no:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

benjarmouche said:


> 100 pounds? :no:


So you were there, you had the scale, right?


----------



## dchfm123 (Oct 29, 2013)

DLo said:


> So you were there, you had the scale, right?


I don't need a scale to know that that one is not 100 pounds, I will give it 60, maybe 70 but not 100. Regardless its a big fish. Nice catch.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I dont know man, I believe 100 is a good guess, we pulled one out at NAS very similar in size and it weighed 95lbs and I put it on a digital scale. On a side note those things are damn good eatin' believe it or not. Not quite as good as scallops but close.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

keperry1182 said:


> I dont know man, I believe 100 is a good guess, we pulled one out at NAS very similar in size and it weighed 95lbs and I put it on a digital scale. On a side note those things are damn good eatin' believe it or not. Not quite as good as scallops but close.


How do you prepare them?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

tkh329 said:


> How do you prepare them?


It was an experiment to say the least, so I cut him up and the wings had the most meat. I had heard of people using cookie cutters but I don't see how, the meat was in strips almost. We did the obligatory deep fry and it was awesome. Then I grilled a section with a wasabi soy mixture and it was awesome too. I don't know exactly what kind of ray it was, I've heard some are really good to eat and some are not. The one we caught looke exactly like the one in this pic though and it was HUGE.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbsup: NICE! Now that a ray my friend :thumbup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

keperry1182 said:


> It was an experiment to say the least, so I cut him up and the wings had the most meat. I had heard of people using cookie cutters but I don't see how, the meat was in strips almost. We did the obligatory deep fry and it was awesome. Then I grilled a section with a wasabi soy mixture and it was awesome too. I don't know exactly what kind of ray it was, I've heard some are really good to eat and some are not. The one we caught looke exactly like the one in this pic though and it was HUGE.


My experience is if you ask the folks that say they use the cookie cutter, they will ultimately tell you they have never actually tried it.
One day I will try cooking one myself.


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

DLo said:


> So you were there, you had the scale, right?


No, I just used my eyeballs.


----------

